# Judo competition rules



## Uchimedic (Feb 1, 2019)

I feel like I know the basic rules of competition judo,  but some things I  see in videos make me question why the refs make certain calls. For instance when the fight goes to the ground, I don't see why they let it continue sometimes and stop it bringing the competitors back to their feet others. I was also watching the Olympic bronze Rousy vs Boem fight and still don't understand the mechanism behind which Rousy won.  The final exchange looked to my novice eyes like an awkward Harai Goshi attempt that sent them tumbling over each other, not what looked to me like an Ippon or anything.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 1, 2019)

I can't answer the second question - I don't think I've watched that match. But I can (vaguely) answer the first. Minor points (I forget the term) are awarded for immobilizing holds, so when one is achieved, they return to standing. I seem to recall there's also a time limit for such attempts. Others here are much better informed on this topic than I am. My sole purpose is to demonstrate that I very nearly know enough to answer.


----------



## Uchimedic (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## pgsmith (Feb 1, 2019)

Here's a breakdown and explanation of the various rules that you may find informative.

2018 IJF Rules


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 1, 2019)

Uchimedic said:


>


Watch the scoreboard in the upper left corner. Rousey got her points early in the match with the throw at about 2:05 in the video. It wasn’t clean enough for an ippon which is why the bout continued until time ran out.


----------

